# sub needed minnesota



## Cn3 (Dec 23, 2007)

Need a sub for comercial plowing in the north metro (maple grove area) My current sub has left me hanging twice now so I need to replace him asap. Must be reliable and have reliable truck.


----------



## HomeBuilder (Jul 19, 2007)

I have some time still available, I'm located on the north side.


----------



## Cn3 (Dec 23, 2007)

All the plowing is at night. Send me a email if you still are interested. Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## J_Kleve (Oct 3, 2007)

I just shot you off an e-mail. I've only got a couple residential accounts this year and am looking for some more work but I can only plow outside the 9-5. If that works, let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## toast (Nov 18, 2007)

email sent.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

I Have 10 Trucks And 4 Skids In The Area And Could Probably Pick It Up For You


----------

